# Modificar control de parpadeo luces de navidad



## Dreauea (Dic 9, 2013)

Buenas a todos, 
hace dias que le doy vueltas a una guirnalda de navidad de 100 leds rosa para ver si puedo cambiarel tipo de parpadeo que tiene. Compré dos iguales. En la caja indicava que vienen con 8 funciones de control pero al abrirla veo que no lleva el tipico botoncito para ir cambiando de un modo a otro. Al enchufarla lo que ocurre es que va cambiando ella sola de modo de parpadeo pasado un cierto tiempo. Hasta ahí todo bien (aunque preferiria poder elegir el modo). El hecho es que la segunda guirnalda solo hace el modo de parpadeo en el que se enciende una mitad, se atenua hasta apagarse y luego hace lo mismo con la otra mitad. Me fastidia porque es el modo que menos me gusta ya que solo aprovecha la mitad de las bombillas todo el tiempo y da la sensacion que hay menos, y no lo puedo cambiar.
Alguien podria indicarme como hacerlo? Y sino dejarlas fijas tambien me serviria.
Os paso foto con los componentes del cuadro de control. Salen 2 cadenas de leds donde las 4 primeras bombillas de cada una llevan resistencia (naranja negro rojo) y ambas cadenas llegan de nuevo al cuadro por el tercer cable. 
Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2013)

Fijate como podés unir-relacionar  los gate de esos dos tiristores , quizás con alguna resistencia de 1k o 500 Ohms 
*Foros de Electrónica no se hace responsable si se te prende fuego * 

Ver el archivo adjunto 102592


Saludos !


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 9, 2013)

Dreauea dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> hace dias que le doy vueltas a una guirnalda de navidad de 100 leds rosa para ver si puedo cambiarel tipo de parpadeo que tiene. Compré dos iguales. En la caja indicava que vienen con 8 funciones de control pero al abrirla veo que no lleva el tipico botoncito para ir cambiando de un modo a otro. Al enchufarla lo que ocurre es que va cambiando ella sola de modo de parpadeo pasado un cierto tiempo. Hasta ahí todo bien (aunque preferiria poder elegir el modo). El hecho es que la segunda guirnalda solo hace el modo de parpadeo en el que se enciende una mitad, se atenua hasta apagarse y luego hace lo mismo con la otra mitad. Me fastidia porque es el modo que menos me gusta ya que solo aprovecha la mitad de las bombillas todo el tiempo y da la sensacion que hay menos, y no lo puedo cambiar.
> Alguien podria indicarme como hacerlo? Y sino dejarlas fijas tambien me serviria.
> Os paso foto con los componentes del cuadro de control. Salen 2 cadenas de leds donde las 4 primeras bombillas de cada una llevan resistencia (naranja negro rojo) y ambas cadenas llegan de nuevo al cuadro por el tercer cable.
> ...




@Dreauea hay que mirar que traiga el PIN en el Chip para poderlo cambiar, se conecta uno de los pines del pulsador, a los ánodos de los Diodos rectificadores 1N4007, pasando por los Catados de los PCR 406 que son los SCR, y el otro pin del pulsador entre el PIN del Chip, cada día los hacen mas desechables, mas sin embargo donde va montado el chip programado tare un serial, si me dice cual es ese numero, con gusto le digo si trae la opción de poderle cambiar el secuenciador, también podría conseguirse uno de otra instalación con pulsador que este como bueno, y lo suelda con los 2 canales que maneja










DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate como podés unir-relacionar los gate de esos dos tiristores , quizás con alguna resistencia de 1k o 500 Ohms
> *Foros de Electrónica no se hace responsable si se te prende fuego *
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102592
> ...



 No no Los Gate son los que van al secuenciador y los ánodos son los de la salida, los que accionan la secuencia son los Catados del PCR, que bueno que puso el aviso porque así como le indico conectarlos, es incendio seguro


----------



## Dreauea (Dic 9, 2013)

Gracias por las respuestas. El chip tiene el numero YD803-2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2013)

Si "relaciónas" los gates , las dos series funcionarían juntas , todo mezclado las dos luces con las dos salidas de los secuenciadores ,  ¿vos crees que se quemen? (cara de angelito inocente)

Quizás haya que poner 4 díodos desde las salidas de los secuenciadores a los dos gates mejor ¿no?

Y si juntamos los ánodos ?


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 9, 2013)

Dreauea dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas. El chip tiene el numero YD803-2










Dreauea dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas. El chip tiene el numero YD803-2




Lo siento amigo esa serie no se le puede Adaptar el pulsador si fuese otra como Y803A si se podría, me confirma de cuantos pines es el Chip???


----------



## djataru (Nov 24, 2015)

Un saludo, aqui buscando por este foro y vi estos temas, pero ya viejos, no vi lo que queria, bueno compre unas luces navideñas de leds algo distintas de las que se ven por ahi, estas son mas bonitas, al conectarlas vi que tienen las mismas secuencias que las que se venden en los chinos, con un arduino me hice un juego nuevo de secuencias personalizadas para colocarla a estas luces, aqui una foto de la placa que trae original
Ver el archivo adjunto 137278
y aqui otra para que se vean las coneccion
Ver el archivo adjunto 137279
Ver el archivo adjunto 137280
se ve que la salida del circuito integrado van directo a esos que parecen transistores, pensaba usar reles para separar el arduino pero los reles hacen su ruidito y pueden ser insoportables y al ver esos transistores en la placas la pregunta es ¿se pueden conectar las salidas asignadas al arduino a esos transistores siguiendo el esquema como se ve en la foto?, es decir, conectar las salidas del arduino donde conecta el circuito integrado sin que pase nada, gracias


----------



## Visionario (Nov 24, 2015)

Hola.

En efecto son tiristores, lo que debes hacer es usar optoaisladores como un MOC302x o alguno similar para conectar al gate del thyristor, pero no estoy seguro que mantengas conectado el integrado.

Dale una revisada a esto...





 
En el video, ademas de explicar este tipo de luces y sus componentes, en algún momento hay una diagrama de como estan mas o menos conectados, por allí te puedes guiar.

Saludos


----------



## ruben90 (Nov 24, 2015)

Si das el numero del componente (transistor) con mucho gusto te lo investigo y te digo si se puede.

Al parecer son SCR's los cuales van conectados a un pequeño chip (la placa vertical) la cual da la secuencia.
Mira quita el chip, y prueba con los Gate del SCR, primero con unos pulsadores, y si funciona con unos transistores controlados por el arduino, saludos.


----------



## djataru (Nov 24, 2015)

Gracias por responder, se ve bien explicado hay que mirar bien para no estropear el arduino y ya que veo, se me ocurrio que si funcionan, conectar mas luces navideñas para hacer unas luces con un buen juego, es investigar, una vez mas, gracias


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 21, 2015)

y necesariamente deben ser led's?, que tal si se usan bulbos (luces navideñas clásicas), estos consumen 2.5V, y te dan chance de conectar como 48 luces, digo.


----------



## djataru (Dic 22, 2015)

Bueno, me arriesgue, desconecte totalmente ese circuito integrado que traen (el que tiene una gotita redonda negra) y conecte en su lugar al arduino con una programacion para hacer pruebas y funciono, sabiendo del riesgo de la tension que circula, ahora voy a colocar los optoacopladores para proteger al atmega328, el porque estas luces leds, es porque son unos leds que tienen como forma de lagrimas nunca vi unos leds asi y decidi cambiar la programacion para que no tenga la misma que se ve siempre


----------



## djataru (Ene 4, 2016)

Aqui como queda aun sin los optoacopladores





 

Felices fiestas a todos


----------



## thorosan77 (Dic 2, 2016)

Me gustaría saber si se puede eliminar la secuencia de parpadeo en la serie de leds, osea que quisiera que las series esten fijas sin parpadeo sin tener que estar presionando el push botton?


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 2, 2016)

Si al presionar el interruptor se quedan fijas, yo lo quitaría y realizaría una conexión directa.


----------



## djataru (Dic 23, 2016)

Otro mas, esta vez con un attiny

FELICES FIESTAS


----------



## elgriego (Dic 23, 2016)

Hola, lo interesante de ese ci gota, es que tiene la posibilidad de controlar cuatro tiristores,,,interesante para jugar cuando uno esta aburrido.


Saludos.


----------



## GLID (Feb 16, 2018)

thorosan77 dijo:


> Me gustaría saber si se puede eliminar la secuencia de parpadeo en la serie de leds, osea que quisiera que las series esten fijas sin parpadeo sin tener que estar presionando el push botton?



Supongo que llego muy tarde, pero me ha picado la curiosidad. 

Yo creo que ponerlas fijas es tan facil como quitar los tiristores y puentear el ánodo y el cátodo... No es así? 

(me parece que en casa tengo algunas guirnaldas de esas, lo pruebo y os digo)


----------



## GLID (Feb 16, 2018)

Pues si, comprobado, es más fácil que el mecanismo de un botijo...

En la salida hay dos tiristores (un por línia de secuencia, puede haber más) se puntea ánodo y cátodo de cada uno y a correr.

Si no sabes cuál es el ánodo y el cátodo y te da pereza buscarlo, la puerta del tiristores conecta con el circuito integrado, debes puntear las otras dos.

Fácil.


----------



## murano (Feb 24, 2018)

GLID dijo:


> Pues si, comprobado, es más fácil que el mecanismo de un botijo...
> 
> En la salida hay dos tiristores (un por línia de secuencia, puede haber más) se puntea ánodo y cátodo de cada uno y a correr.
> 
> ...




asi de facil, me fue muy util tu informacion " GLID" PERFECTO ASI COMO DICES FUNCIONO PERFECTO!!!


----------



## CHALABE (Jul 21, 2018)

Como dejar fija las luces de una guirnalda de 200 leds de Navidad, tiene un controlador XX 803 B.....Gracias


----------



## xaster (Dic 1, 2020)

Hola, yo también estoy interesado en el tema de las luces navideñas... Encontre unas guirnaldas tiradas en la calle y las recogi y ahora trato de repararlas, tiene seis transistores PCR 406. Y todos funcionan de maravilla algunos leds no estan muy buenos pero igual prenden todos los bombillos, para terminar las luces no tienen intermitencia y todo el tiempo permanecen prendidas, esto hace que las luces se quemen y ademas de eso consume muchisima energía. Al grano quisiera saber que puedo hacer, ya le cambie el condensador, las resistencias y desde luego las luces... En la foto muestran los componentes y la verdad no se que hacer o poder hacer algo como darles intermitencia ... gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2020)

xaster dijo:


> tiene seis transistores PCR 406


 
Son SCR-tiristores de 400V 0.5 A


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 2, 2020)

xaster dijo:


> Y todos funcionan de maravilla algunos leds no estan muy buenos pero igual prenden todos los bombillos,


Funcionan de maravilla pero algunos no están muy buenos ¿? 
¿Led o bombillo? 



xaster dijo:


> las luces no tienen intermitencia y todo el tiempo permanecen prendidas, esto hace que las luces se quemen y ademas de eso consume muchisima energía.


Lo de la energía no lo discuto, pero normalmente esos cacharros están un mes o más encendidos continuamente y si se tratan bien duran años. Por estar encendidos no se queman. 
El pulsador suele ser para seleccionar las diferentes secuencias, fijo, parpadeando, desplazándose, etc..¿Has probado si hace algún cambio al pulsar?


----------



## sergiot (Dic 3, 2020)

esa falla es que el microprocesador no esta funcionando, podes reemplazarlo por algun oscilador astable para que parpadeen o con algun decoder.


----------



## jmaa009 (Dic 23, 2020)

Hola, tengo chamuscado la placa, asi que es imposible repararla. Saltaron algunas pistas... Hay alguna manera de encenderlas, acoplando alguna resistencia al enchufe o cualquier otra cosa que se os ocurra? La placa no se puede contar con ella.
Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2020)

jmaa009 dijo:


> Hay alguna manera de encenderlas, acoplando alguna resistencia al enchufe o cualquier otra cosa que se os ocurra? La placa no se puede contar con ella.


Te lo acaban de comentar:


sergiot dijo:


> podes reemplazarlo por algun oscilador astable para que parpadeen o con algun decoder.


----------

